# Greenlawn - April 14, 2012 - volunteer events - POSTPONED



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Every year we organize a litter cleanup around and below Greenlawn, as our part of the Earth Day activity around town. We normally pull a truckload of trash and junk out of there.










This year, I am attempting to add an event to cut honeysuckle around and below the dam. This depends on whether I can book the chipper crew that Columbus rec and parks will provide to volunteers in 2012.

I've sent this image to rec and parks with my proposed scope of cutting outlined in yelllow. I'm guessing there are several feet of that sloping concrete embankment hidden under the brush. I don''t want to go farther upstream because it becomes a homeless camp. 
So, if you fish Greenlawn and you wish you could improve it, now you can. Or, if conditions there have been keeping you away, this is your chance to learn your way around. You don't have to formally register with us, but we will have a sign-in/disclaimer form at the site.

Thanls!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I will definately be there to help I'm going to try and talk a couple buddies into helper


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Keep us updated FOSR! I'd like to help out with that!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Marking it on my calendar right now, will be there! Are we expected to bring machete's/cutting equipment/etc? Or is all that going to be provided?

Thanks FOSR!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If my wife lets me get away from the new arival you can count on me,will see when it gets closer how things are going around here. Never fished it hard, but have always wanted to. And this should be a good way to learn some my away around there.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If my wife lets me get away from the new arival you can count on me,will see when it gets closer how things are going around here. Never fished it hard, but have always wanted to. And this should be a good way to learn some my away around there.





acklac7 said:


> Marking it on my calendar right now, will be there! Are we expected to bring machete's/cutting equipment/etc? Or is all that going to be provided?
> 
> Thanks FOSR!




Just the guys i was hoping to hear from, we'll drag out yak-on and call it a party


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

oh yes we will ! why not im game ! might as well bring a rod along just incase i wanna take a break  lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

yak-on said:


> oh yes we will ! why not im game ! might as well bring a rod along just incase i wanna take a break  lol


Im definitely going to be packing my gear, should be a little early for the downright phenomenal white bass run, but the Eye's/Flatheads/Crappie should be in there.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Great! Yes you can bring your own saws and gloves, but no power equipment is allowed.

There's talk about removing the downtown dam and restoring the river to its normal level. People wonder what that would look like, and I tell them to look below Greenlawn.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

count me in...just send out a reminder closer to date, not so good at organizing my schedule! Not that I dont appreciate the advanced notice!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> There's talk about removing the downtown dam and restoring the river to its normal level. People wonder what that would look like, and I tell them to look below Greenlawn.


That would be sweet, but isn't there some pipeline running through the dam or something? 

If Columbus could get rid of the remaining CSO's (which they are in the process of doing btw) _and_ make a concerted effort to clean up/promote the Scioto south of the confluence, it could have a huge impact on the city as a whole. I mean the Scioto is an incredible fishery! Yet it gets slammed because of all it's past problems...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> If Columbus could get rid of the remaining CSO's (which they are in the process of doing btw) _and_ make a concerted effort to clean up/promote the Scioto south of the confluence, it could have a huge impact on the city as a whole. I mean the Scioto is an incredible fishery! Yet it gets slammed because of all it's past problems...


They're workin' on it...

Species diversity will only improve, leading to higher abundance of sport fish due to the increased forage.... can't wait!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> That would be sweet, but isn't there some pipeline running through the dam or something?


Different dam - Greenlawn has a major sewer line in it and removal/re-routing would be VERY expensive.

But upstream, there's the dam that's sometimes called the Main Street dam, sometimes the Town street dam, over by Miranova and the new bridge. It sets the downtown pool level. There is talk about removing it, and how much riverside land would emerge, but AFAIK nothing is seriously in motion yet.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The date has been changed from April 21 to April 14. Thanks mods for editing the thread title!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for an update, today I got the permit/volunteer agreement for the honeysuckle removal on 4/14. Good to go!

AND another thing, as I said in the Changes at Greenlawn thread, the homeless camp behind the concrete barriers has been cleared out, so we can selectively clear some fishing access upstream from the dam.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Bump for an update, today I got the permit/volunteer agreement for the honeysuckle removal on 4/14. Good to go!
> 
> AND another thing, as I said in the Changes at Greenlawn thread, the homeless camp behind the concrete barriers has been cleared out, so we can selectively clear some fishing access upstream from the dam.


I would love to get in on this. What time will everyone be heading down there on the 14th? Also, are you planning on removing every tree inside your yellow line or are you just talking about pruning some trees back? And why no power equipment? I have a chainsaw and an 11' pole saw pruner. Can't wait.

Jesse


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

No, not every tree, just the honeysuckle. And Columbus does not allow volunteers to use power equipment in the parks, it's written into the permit.

This is the first year that Columbus has organized their relationships with volunteer groups, so that everyone signs the same basic agreement (liability disclaimer, etc.) - it's a page of stuff to read through, but they do require a signature.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

FOSR said:


> No, not every tree, just the honeysuckle. And Columbus does not allow volunteers to use power equipment in the parks, it's written into the permit.
> 
> This is the first year that Columbus has organized their relationships with volunteer groups, so that everyone signs the same basic agreement (liability disclaimer, etc.) - it's a page of stuff to read through, but they do require a signature.


Ok cool. I just registered as a volunteer on greencbus.com for the greenlawn honeysuckle removal. See you there.

Jesse


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jpearson311 said:


> What time will everyone be heading down there on the 14th?


Would like to know this as well, also how many hours are we planning on working? (just a hunch were going to be fishing afterwards) Any rain date? While I trimmed numerous trails solo i've never worked with a crew, FOSR I think you've done this once or twice on Griggs if I recall?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We've been clearing honeysuckle since 2005:

http://sciotoriverfriends.org/gallery/album08

In fact, we'll be working at Griggs again on 4/13.

The start time is 9:00. I need to find another contractor for the chipping (my first choice backed out) so the bid details aren't set, but it will probably be for one truckload. The reason for that is, when there's a bunch of people and the truck goes off to unload (which can take a while) then all the people have nothing to do and they start to wander off.

So it shouldn't take long. You could plan some time just for scouting the area - I still haven't been all the way to the end of Scioto Blvd., it should disappear under I-71. We might pick out some spots to clear in the future.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> We've been clearing honeysuckle since 2005:
> 
> http://sciotoriverfriends.org/gallery/album08
> 
> ...


Personally I would like to see that main chunk between the dam and Greenlawn ave cleared, along with a decent strech just North of the dam. How long does it usually take to fill a truck? We could always fill the truck up, fish while it gets unloaded, then start chopping away again once it returns. Just something to think about.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also will hand tools be provided? how do you usually go about downing those bigger honey suckles? Are we going to paint the stumps with herbicide? a I use my machete for small stuff but those small tree-sized plants can be a bear. Also should we bring eye protection?


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

FOSR said:


> We've been clearing honeysuckle since 2005:
> 
> http://sciotoriverfriends.org/gallery/album08
> 
> ...


You can register at earthdaycolumbus.org. Look under worksites. There is a site for honeysuckle removal at greenlawn. I fished down there yesterday and it was the first time I had ever been on that end. My personal opinion to say screw the honeysuckle. Someone needs to clean up the trash at the place. Hell, the only thing I caught all day was a surgical glove. I s%*t you not.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jpearson311 said:


> You can register at earthdaycolumbus.org. Look under worksites. There is a site for honeysuckle removal at greenlawn. I fished down there yesterday and it was the first time I had ever been on that end. My personal opinion to say screw the honeysuckle. Someone needs to clean up the trash at the place. Hell, the only thing I caught all day was a surgical glove. I s%*t you not.


No doubt the Scioto south of Greenlawn (or really south of the Water Works lowhead) isn't in the best of shape. Still have sewage dumping in there every so often, but that will all come to an end here in the next few years. The way I see it removing the honey suckle is a really good way to get started, clean it up a little and maybe add some trash cans, make it look nice and hope others do the same. Many of us remember the days in which the area south of Griggs dam would get routinely trashed every summer, I started taking trash bags with me years ago and cleaning up other peoples crap, got some strange looks but over time numerous others have taken the same philosophy and that area is more or less pristine. Literally it's gotten to the point where an empty bottle/fresh piece of trash sticks out like a sore thumb. Pretty sweet.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm on board for making it better. Count me in!

Jesse


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> I'm on board for making it better. Count me in!
> 
> Jesse


Me to 4/14 at 9am.


----------



## BassHarasser (Apr 1, 2012)

Comming from Cincy, will try to get there


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just ordered a new Machete from cabelas


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Just ordered a new Machete from cabelas


I like your style lol.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> How long does it usually take to fill a truck? We could always fill the truck up, fish while it gets unloaded, then start chopping away again once it returns. Just something to think about.


Oh man I have to share that with the rec & parks guy assigned to work with volunteer groups. He's the one who said people lose interest and wander off when the truck is gone, and it would be funny as heck to answer back with something like "Yeah, all my volunteers went fishing!"

But this event is one week before his chipping crew starts the season. There could be a chance of working with them later in the season. This event might serve as scouting for later work.

edited to add - We have a few small hand saws, the curved pruning types are the best for nosing around among multiple stems. No power tools are allowed. Bring eye protection if you like, and consider earplugs because the chipper is loud. Most of the work is dragging the cuttings to the chipper.

I think I'd better book a porta-potty again.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

What about herbicide for the stumps? is that considered a no-no? I know they can be toxic but if I had to choose between the honeysuckle coming back from the stump or herbicide I would choose the later.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> What about herbicide for the stumps? is that considered a no-no? I know they can be toxic but if I had to choose between the honeysuckle coming back from the stump or herbicide I would choose the later.


Yeah that's one point, the permit states that we cannot apply herbicide. I think the best that we can hope for is to have the city spray in the fall when the honeysuckle is the last thing with leaves.

The volunteer coordinator was talking about a city program where specific people could be certified to apply herbicide or operate a chainsaw, but AFAIK nothing has come of that yet, it's probably bogged down in the legal department.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Yeah that's one point, the permit states that we cannot apply herbicide. I think the best that we can hope for is to have the city spray in the fall when the honeysuckle is the last thing with leaves.
> 
> The volunteer coordinator was talking about a city program where specific people could be certified to apply herbicide or operate a chainsaw, but AFAIK nothing has come of that yet, it's probably bogged down in the legal department.


Thinkin I will be fishing Greenlawn a few days after we get done clearing


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've rented a porta-potty for the weekend. Legal whizzing!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Legal whizzing is always a plus! I'll be there!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Watch, the bulk trash pickup guys will think, dang, they found a whole porta-potty. Well, crush it and load it up, boys...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Regretfully, I'm canceling the weekend's events due to a family medical emergency. My mother might not live to the end of the week.

edited to add: Maybe we can do this later in the year.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Take care of what's important. That river isnt going anywhere.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks. She passed away on Tuesday. She was ready for it.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Some people were asking about this event in another thread. We can pick things up again, let me contact the property manager for CRPD. If I'm lucky, I can get a city crew to chip for us, or else I'll have to hire a crew.

edited to add - This came back up after I asked about clearing below Griggs. We could do either site, and probably do the other site later. Any preferences which to do first?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

IMO Greenlawn needs it more then Griggs, but then again Griggs would probably get a better volunteer turnout. Doesn't matter to me personally, but i'd hope we can get things scheduled soon. Once we start getting close to July I usually abandon trail maintenance because of the temps/high humidty....blah


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's the response from the city's volunteer coordinator.



> I do have every Saturday for the rest of the year booked.
> 
> If you have groups interested in a weekday event we can try and set something up.
> 
> ...


So, can you guys work a weekday? It would probably be only half a day.


----------

